# Female Rats In Heat - Humping



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm just curious here; why is it that females will hump each other when they're in heat? I tried searching it up and most people relate it to dominance, but Neera is definitely in heat right now so I don't think that's currently the case. Is it just a hormonal thing?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep! Dominance and hormones. Mine did it to each other before they were spayed. When I let my (long ago) neutered boy in with them they would go nuts trying to get his attention so he would hump them, lol! THey wore him out, and proceeded to pester each other.

It was hilarious. : )


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

lesbians lol  Don't judge them!


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

I have 3 rats, eldest being the dominant, one of the youngsters was always humping her ! it's quite funny to watch , but felt like my elderly rat needed therapy afterwards  . now she's spayed she's not done it since so must of been her 'time of the month'


----------

